
Boomers Buy More than 1/3 of all Music - danw
http://ipcarrier.blogspot.com/2007/09/boomers-buy-more-than-13-of-all-music.html
======
jamesbritt
" Baby boomers born between 1941 and 1964"

Yet _another_ demarcation of the years that define the (essentially
meaningless) term Baby Boomers.

